

Rolling Dice as a Service - tkone
http://roll.space

======
willf
I think two-sided dice have the wrong behavior: they only roll ones.

~~~
willf
In fact, I don't think the max number ever rolls (e.g.
[http://roll.space/?dice=300d6](http://roll.space/?dice=300d6) never produces
a 6).

